# another emersed HC question



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

this is another question on growing HC , i was thinking of getting eather a 2.5g or 5g or even a 10g tank with a glass top and some soilmaster select as the sub, do i still need to have some light and does it have to be on so many hours on and how strong of light would one use for this and the sub has to be moist all the time , i just want some thing small to keep under my stand an to grow some good HC


----------



## vitorhugo (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi,

Please check this post

The red pot is Hemianthus callitrichoides ''Cuba''.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

is your red pot with HC in the open with moist sub and light , i just got done redoing my tank with soilmaster select and some wood , i'm thinking of starting the HC in my tank frist like this then when it starts filling in good then fill it with water there is nothing in there yet and i can set 108w lights for 9hr should that be enough or go more, i do have 6 t5 ho's and my tank is a 110g 60x18x24. i have my scape sloping to the sides and back the back and sides is where i will have my lager stem plants and HC will cover most of front and center


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

i want to soak my SMS in my tank for emerged growth of HC , How much CSM+b,NO3,Fe,PO4 should i mix in just to soak up the sub any idea please would 2wpg be alright


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

inkslinger said:


> i want to soak my SMS in my tank for emerged growth of HC , How much CSM+b,NO3,Fe,PO4 should i mix in just to soak up the sub any idea please would 2wpg be alright


will i added enough water to soak the SMS to keep it moist , 15 mil of CSM+b , 15 mil of PO4 and NO3 and 4 Mil of Fe, i did not add any plants yet , maybe next Friday i will add a couple of pots of HC. will the pots are showing a little sign of life of HC its been over a month now , should i add more frets to the SMS later when the water level drops


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Don't just place pots of HC in the "tank", whether growing it emersed or submersed. Instead, remove it from the pot, separate it either into individual teeeny plants or into small groups of plants and plant them in the soil/substrate.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

thanks hoppycalif but my HC now are in 2 bowls all separated into small bunches , and yes when i get my new pots of HC i will do the same when i put it in my tank too. right now my sub is soaking with frets in the tank and when the levels drops down i will add more frets to it but not to much


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

will i didn't see any growth so i took one bowl out and add it into the tank and i added some excel and mix 2 caps full with water and added to my SMS witch was all ready moist with CSM+b , NO3,PO4 and within an Hour i started to see my glass look damp with dew , is this what it does , i have been adding enough water mix this week or 2 , to keep the SMS moist an never seen this until i added the Excel, i hope to add more HC next week and hopefully this is what i needed to kick things off {110g 60x18x24, 2 banks of t5 ho's 54w 6000k and 6500k on for 10 hrs . should i add some 1000k to this, i doo have another bank left}


----------

